# Exotic pets



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Are there any exotic pets that arent "THAT HARD" have

not that hard to maintain... satesfy its needs... etc


----------



## Ghostbird (Dec 29, 2020)

Depends on what you think is hard to do...research ALOT if you want an exotic pet.  Also, depending on where you live some are illeagal.


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Dec 30, 2020)

If you're interested in reptiles, leopard geckos are a really low maintenance one that I'd recommend to anyone who's never owned a reptile before! But definitely still so lots of research on how to properly care for one.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Birds such as parakeets, cockatiels, lovebirds. and conures are about at that level where some care is needed.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 6, 2021)

Not exactly exotic,  it my mate has two Bengal / tabby mix cats. (cost as much as I've spent on cars before now) for whatever reason they absolutely ADORE me, to the extent they simply will not leave my side when I'm there, as in, constant physical contact.  They aren't like this with anyone else, so I have to assume I am therefore king of the cat people, and by extension, rightful king of Egypt.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 7, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Birds such as parakeets, cockatiels, lovebirds. and conures are about at that level where some care is needed.



No. Psittacine birds are highly social and need constant attention and mental stimulation or they get depressed and pull out their own feathers, can be aggressive and temperamental, require a complex diet including pulses, vegetables and fruit (not just seed - too much seed kills as it is fatty, addictive and nutritionally deficient.) They also are messy and need daily cage cleaning, are delicate and easy to kill with  inadequate care and are a long term commitment (even budgies can live for 15 years with proper care. Conures even longer.)

Sorry, I'm passionate about parrots.

Remember:

With great parrot comes great responsibility.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> No. Psittacine birds are highly social and need constant attention and mental stimulation or they get depressed and pull out their own feathers, can be aggressive and temperamental, require a complex diet including pulses, vegetables and fruit (not just seed - too much seed kills as it is fatty, addictive and nutritionally deficient.) They also are messy and need daily cage cleaning, are delicate and easy to kill with  inadequate care and are a long term commitment (even budgies can live for 15 years with proper care. Conures even longer.)
> 
> Sorry, I'm passionate about parrots.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree with that. Though with larger birds it's even harder because of their size, destructiveness, and personality. Those guys are even more sensitive to the atmosphere compared to smaller birds.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 7, 2021)

I would agree with the leopard gecko recommendation. Ball pythons are even easier as far as care requirements, but with any reptile proper research is critical to make sure you are doing things right


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Rats are pretty easy but always get 2 as they are social. They are amazingly smart and cuddly and as long as you interact with them and give them a few toys here and there they will be pretty set. Boys are a bit more cuddly than girls but all are fun and whacky.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 4, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> Rats are pretty easy but always get 2 as they are social. They are amazingly smart and cuddly and as long as you interact with them and give them a few toys here and there they will be pretty set. Boys are a bit more cuddly than girls but all are fun and whacky.



I second this.

Rats are cool and cute. They don't even bite, they're so soft and gentle. They even give "kisses" (lickies) like little puppies. Rat owners say that they're a bit like miniature dogs.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I second this.
> 
> Rats are cool and cute. They don't even bite, they're so soft and gentle. They even give "kisses" (lickies) like little puppies. Rat owners say that they're a bit like miniature dogs.


They are! with tiny wittle hands and a surprisingly soft tail.


----------



## ivytdavid (Mar 9, 2021)

my exotic pet:


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 9, 2021)

ivytdavid said:


> my exotic pet:
> View attachment 104015



For real?!

I would chop off my own legs for the chance of owning a caracal. What are they like as pets?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 9, 2021)

ivytdavid said:


> my exotic pet:
> View attachment 104015


F L O P P A A A A A A A A


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> For real?!
> 
> I would chop off my own legs for the chance of owning a caracal. What are they like as pets?


This is Gregory/ Гоша, owned by Russian Instagram user Prozhony. He has become a meme in the past few months.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyway I feel like I should bring up one exotic pet I've read about a bunch recently 



The Slow Loris. 

They're super dopey looking Prosimian Primates that are apparently getting super popular in the illegal pet trade. 

And I mean, sure, they're adorable little monke boyes 

But then there's the issues that make them illegal

They're all endangered to a degree

And, more concerningly for the owners, they're venomous enough to easily kill an adult human.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Anyway I feel like I should bring up one exotic pet I've read about a bunch recently
> View attachment 104059
> The Slow Loris.
> 
> ...



Yeah, some exotics shouldn't be kept as pets.

Some "exotics" like snakes (like ball pythons and corn snakes) make easy care pets, if you get the right equipment and do your research, but some exotics are just not suitable as pets.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 9, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Yeah, some exotics shouldn't be kept as pets.
> 
> Some "exotics" like snakes (like ball pythons and corn snakes) make easy care pets, if you get the right equipment and do you research, but some exotics are just not suitable as pets.


Oh absolutely. When I was between 3-5 me and my dad lived with his girlfriend at the time and she had a couple - a Python and an Iguana. Those were pretty cool. I think the Python was being kept for someone though because I remember her giving it to them soon after we moved in.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Mar 9, 2021)

ivytdavid said:


> my exotic pet:
> View attachment 104015


Quite aware of how cool he is...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 9, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> Quite aware of how cool he is...







Look at him go


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

Hedgie c:


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 30, 2021)

It depends on your lifestyle.

Foxes would be my go-to exotic pet and I've studied them since I was five. Specifically grey, fennec, or red foxes. Their diet is something I can easily prepare for them when they need to eat and I don't like living in yards without good fencing anyway.  My only issue would be spraying.

My grandma had a pet fox far before my father was born but she suspected someone stole it. It was a cub that had been found on a building site alone where she lived. She's good and caring for animals so it sucks that someone kidnapped her fox. 

Here's a site where you can apply to adopt foxes that were rescued from fur farms. It has a lot of info and a place where you can donate or apply to volunteer as well:

https://www.saveafox.org/home

Again it depends on your lifestyle, lol.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

humans


----------



## benic9001 (Mar 31, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> It depends on your lifestyle.
> 
> Foxes would be my go-to exotic pet and I've studied them since I was five. Specifically grey, fennec, or red foxes. Their diet is something I can easily prepare for them when they need to eat and I don't like living in yards without good fencing anyway.  My only issue would be spraying.
> 
> ...


I like Degus they are looks a bit like a cross between a Guinea pig and a hamster. They are very social animals and they need to be kept with at least one other degu to be happy. Males however will fight so it's best to have degus of the opposite sex together. They can live in the same type of cage as you would get for a ferret or rats and use many of the same accessories and toys. They are similar to chinchillas in that they need to take dust baths.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2021)

GIANT. FRICKING. ISOPODS.

But... if you're not feeling brave, regular isopods also make nice pets. I mean, they basically eat leaf litter. Easy peasy!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Faustus said:


> GIANT. FRICKING. ISOPODS.
> 
> But... if you're not feeling brave, regular isopods also make nice pets. I mean, they basically eat leaf litter. Easy peasy!


humans dressed as isopods.

okay jokes aside the isopod babygrow is freaking adorable.


----------

